# Bingeworthy TV



## Butterfree (Mar 20, 2020)

Many of us may be lacking in stuff to do during this pandemic - so what bingeworthy TV series have you watched lately that you’d recommend to others?

My favorite TV series is still _Breaking Bad_, and the ongoing spin-off _Better Call Saul_ is also pretty excellent - so if you want a lot of material you can’t go wrong there.

A bit more recently, we watched the _Watchmen_ TV series, which I thought was really interesting and well made - it’s not an adaptation but rather a modern-day sequel to the comic, grappling with racism in the US and overall expanding upon what the comic established in an interesting way. It’s a single self-contained season, but may not 100% make sense if you’re not familiar with the comic.

Give your own recs here!


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Mar 20, 2020)

Movies on Disney+.  Lion King, Hunchback, Lilo & Stitch, Frozen, Aladdin, Beauty and the Beast, Hercules,  Wreck-It Ralph, and so on.


----------



## Negrek (Mar 20, 2020)

_Breaking Bad_ and _Better Call Saul_ are both excellent, although it's kind of amazing how different they are for sharing so much of the cast. _Breaking Bad_ is more action-oriented, while _Better Call Saul_ relies more on tension between characters. Also, might be worth noting that _Better Call Saul_ is ongoing and currently mid-season, so you won't be able to binge _the whole thing_. But these are definitely both worth checking out if you haven't already!

_Russian Doll_ is a series I started watching with a friend simply because we thought the trailer was interesting, and we kept saying, "Okay, it's late, but want to watch one more episode?" and then oops we'd seen the whole thing. This is a _Groundhog Day_-style time loop story with a couple of big twists that follows a misanthropic NYC game developer who suddenly finds herself dying again... and again... and again... This is overall a comedy/drama but deals with some very heavy topics, primarily mental illness and suicide. Available on Netflix, and it's one short season long--it's been renewed for another season, but works perfectly well as a standalone and I'm honestly super curious where they plan to take things in the future.

Also, if you've somehow missed the _Good Omens_ hype, the _Good Omens_ adaptation on Amazon is also a lot of fun, self-contained, and a pretty quick binge. It's a generally light-hearted show about the unlikely friendship between a demon and an angel and how they work together against both Heaven and Hell to avert the apocalypse. Humor all the way here, with plenty of heartwarming moments in the mix, too.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Mar 21, 2020)

Last Friday Elite season 3 came out. It's a Spanish TV show about messy high school drama, so it's a bit intense. Similarly Spanish and with its next season on the way is Money Heist/Casa de Papel, about a group of bandits who are trying to rob the Spanish National Mint. 

On a more light hearted note, I finished Derry Girls (Irish, very funny, very short), and I'm currently watching  Kaguya-sama: Love is War, which is just adorable and hilarious.


----------



## serimachi (Mar 26, 2020)

This thread could be a lifesaver in these days of quarantine!

I started _Better Call Saul_ two or three weeks ago, finished it last week. Man. It's legitimately breathtaking. The dialogue. The always-purposeful cinematography. And for anyone who's watched _Breaking Bad_, the tension: it's impossible not to care for and root for the characters despite knowing that everything is going to fall apart. To think that when I first heard of it, I thought it would be a dumb spin-off! In fact it's so grounded that _Breaking Bad_ feels a little cartoonish in comparison. (Not that I would ever malign the best show ever.)

I suggest watching it now, before it ends! There's so much to reflect on a per-episode basis that I think you might miss if you just binge episode after episode, which will definitely be impossible to resist.

I really enjoyed _Wild, Wild Country_ on Netflix, a documentary series on an Indian guru that came to a small town in Oregon, USA, to build his community of followers. (Or his cult, some might very understandably argue. ) It's also gripping and beautifully made. Without getting super-spoilerly, major themes are: bigotry, group-think, escalation, and how that all adds up to extremism.

It's the most insane true story I never heard anything about. (Before I watched the documentary, I did meet some people who were very into Osho while traveling in India. My boyfriend's dad once was listening to an Osho lecture on tape about unleashing your inner power through the power of fucking, which I gufawed at at the time and never gave much thought to afterwards. And I remember back in high school reading something on wikipedia about a cult in the west committing the greatest bioterriosm attack in U.S. history.)

After I watched it, I coo-incidentally ended up living in the same city as Osho's modern-day ashram in Pune. I walked in their gorgeously maintained public garden, but didn't enter the ashram because there was some insane fee just to enter and on top of that my friend felt uncomfortable to go in. My boyfriend passed the ashram everyday on his commute to work, and described a charming story where he stopped on the road for some tea and some foreigners offered him a joint, but he was too shy to join them. I personally can't imagine _anyone_ less intimidating than a couple of stoned German tourists in kurta pajama bottoms.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Mar 27, 2020)

I've been watching the mandalorian. I'm not really a fan of star wars, but baby yoda is adorable.


----------



## serimachi (Mar 29, 2020)

Just got off of a two-and-a-half hour conversation with my sister about _Tiger King_, the Netflix docuseries about... um... it's hard to explain.

I think it will be studied in communications classes as an example of how to present information to manipulate your audience. It is in incredibly wild, farcical ride. All at the expense of actual human beings whose lives get exploited for ratings on the top-rated show in the US.  This show is incredibly disgusting on so many levels. It's legitamitely really entertaining, but if you're going to watch it, please go in with a very skeptical eye and try to be fair to everyone. (I know folks on TCoD are unusually good at that.)


----------



## Keldeo (Mar 30, 2020)

I recently finished Mr. Robot, which deals with a cybersecurity engineer and a revolutionary hacker group. It gets dark and weird at points, but it's a very well-constructed thriller, imo.


----------



## haneko (Apr 18, 2020)

If you haven't watched it already, I strongly recommend Pixar's _Coco_. It's a very moving film about a boy who reconciles a rift with his family. (I'm not sure if that's even a good description, but if you're interested much better summaries can be found online!)


----------



## kyeugh (Apr 18, 2020)

just finished the first season of Barry, a show about an ex-marine hitman who falls in love with acting. not a big tv person generally but it pushed a ton of my buttons tbh. lots of really funny moments but also so much torment. :D


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Apr 19, 2020)

I strongly recommend _Bojack Horseman_, a recently concluded animated Netflix series about a washed-up anthropomorphic horse who was an actor in a popular 90s sitcom and wants to make his way back into celebrity relevance. The show has some of the best comedic writing I've ever seen, and it also dives into more serious topics like drug addiction, trauma, and depression.

I also recommend _Curb Your Enthusiasm_ and _It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia_ as two of my favorite ongoing comedies that are immensely binge-worthy.

If you're looking for a drama series and enjoyed Breaking Bad and/or Better Call Saul, I highly recommend _Ozark. _The third season just came out and it's full of well-written characters and gripping suspense. Definitely a great watch from the very start, and the show just keeps getting better.


----------



## Ys_ (Apr 20, 2020)

I actually started watching Elite since a friend recommended it, but it may be too strange to me, plus there's a character I dislike a lot and I don't know how much of her I can handle xD

As for my own recommendations, Beastars is one and Kakegurui is another. Though they're not complete, or at least in my country not all of it is available.


----------



## Ruby (Apr 20, 2020)

The Mandalorian.  So far it's been entertaining enough to keep me interested, but not much more than that.  I expect Season 2, which is coming in October, will be an improvement.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 20, 2020)

Ysabel said:


> I actually started watching Elite since a friend recommended it, but it may be too strange to me, plus there's a character I dislike a lot and I don't know how much of her I can handle xD
> 
> As for my own recommendations, Beastars is one and Kakegurui is another. Though they're not complete, or at least in my country not all of it is available.


Yooo big Elite fan, who is it 

Kaguya-sama season 2 came out, so that's currently my to-do list after all my work is done over the next few weeks!


----------



## Ys_ (Apr 20, 2020)

I liek Squirtles said:


> Yooo big Elite fan, who is it


It's Lu. I can stand all the other girls, but it annoys me how she gets away with everything she does. If you want we can talk more about the show but I'm still in season 1 :P

Also, another one of mine I forgot about is Naruto. Started watching Shippuden today.


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Apr 20, 2020)

NGL, I have been watching The Lion Guard on Disney+. TBH It gets kinda dark for a show aimed at preschoolers.


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Apr 20, 2020)

no judgement here. My sister's been making me watch Just Add Magic, an awfully written show about girls who find a magic cookbook. It's really awful but it's started to grow on me.


----------



## mewtini (Apr 22, 2020)

been watching a lot of 30 rock lately tbh


----------



## Ys_ (Jul 7, 2020)

Merlin! It's interesting


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jul 7, 2020)

I keep meaning to watch something new but instead I’m watching The Office for the fifth time in two years


----------



## pastelspectre (Jul 7, 2020)

I rewatched She-Ra and the Princesses of Power on Netflix recently. The reboot. It’s super good and has lots of good lgbtq+ representation and can touch on some heavy topics at time.

Steven Universe is also a good show to binge watch as well.

Also, Brand New Animal on Netflix! I binge watched it all in not long at all due to it only being 12 episodes long.


----------



## Ys_ (Sep 6, 2020)

I started watching Cobra Kai since I finished pretty much everything I was watching before (except Naruto but that's.. There. Idk, I'm not too into it. Nor Merlin.) Anyway, I really enjoy how the show explors Johnny's side of the story. In case you have no idea what I'm talking about, this series is the sequel of Karate Kid. You know, the original series, not the one with Jaden Smith. Well, in the original, as I recall, the protagonist was Danny and we only get to see his side of the story. But this series continues the story 30 years later (with the same actors, which is really cool) and we get to see how their lives went, and their kids and stuff. It's very appealing, and I love movies with redemption, so there's that. And teen drama too.


----------



## Herbe (Sep 7, 2020)

good omens and The Good Place are two of my favorites


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Sep 7, 2020)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> I keep meaning to watch something new but instead I’m watching The Office for the fifth time in two years


I watched something new! Well, new to me. For the past month, I have been utterly obsessed with BBC's _Sherlock_. In case I hadn't made my obsession clear enough already, haha...

I'm also semi-actively watching _She-Ra_ and am almost through season 1 - it's nice!


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 9, 2020)

Like 2 people mentioned She-ra and it makes me happy because oh my god that show really exceeded my expectations.


----------



## Herbe (Sep 9, 2020)

tcod she-ra watch party when-


----------



## IndigoClaudia (Sep 15, 2020)

I've been starting to watch Avatar: The Last Airbender.

I have an idea for a fanfiction, but i can't write it until I watch the entire show, all 60 episodes. That way it doesn't diverge from canon.
BUT I WANNA WRITE IT!! :<


----------



## Ys_ (Sep 12, 2022)

Herbe said:


> good omens and The Good Place are two of my favorites


though this was two years ago I watched TGP a few months ago. It's really good! My favorite show so far. Haven't been able to wath good omens but I know it's good.
Also I watched The Sandman


----------



## ValyceNegative (Sep 13, 2022)

Ys_ said:


> I started watching Cobra Kai since I finished pretty much everything I was watching before (except Naruto but that's.. There. Idk, I'm not too into it. Nor Merlin.) Anyway, I really enjoy how the show explors Johnny's side of the story. In case you have no idea what I'm talking about, this series is the sequel of Karate Kid. You know, the original series, not the one with Jaden Smith. Well, in the original, as I recall, the protagonist was Danny and we only get to see his side of the story. But this series continues the story 30 years later (with the same actors, which is really cool) and we get to see how their lives went, and their kids and stuff. It's very appealing, and I love movies with redemption, so there's that. And teen drama too.


Aha, I knew I didn't have to scroll too far to see Kobra Kai mentioned.
Husband has been binging every season in just one day or two since it came out; same thing happened with season 5 released like what, last Friday? I never cared about the original movie trilogy back then but ended up watching the series because... eh, it was on screen.

I feel like the first season used a bit too much social contrast jokes between the 80s and present era, but they toned down with the "hah! The old days!" humor as the story picked up pace. That said, the fact that Johnny tries to be as abrasive as the classic 80s bully but comes off as a huge dork instead cracks me up, it's like he was hibernated for 30 years and just suddenly woke up in the 2020s xD
Also the actor that plays Daniel just never ages up? At all??? Like he looks just as young as in the movies holy cow


Another one we like to "binge" on (I don't know if it counts though since their episodes get posted weekly) is The Boys. I had it up here with superhero dramas and the Marvel stuff and The Boys' change of tone almost felt like a breath of fresh air.
But let's be honest, we all watch it to see what crazy faces Homelander will do next.


----------



## Ys_ (Sep 14, 2022)

Oh, yes, that's the gimmick definitely. Hehe, Johnny is a himbo (the fandom's words, not mine xD) and Ralph Macchio is eternally stuck in his twenties lmao. I would recommend at least watching the first movie but if you've gotten this far, then you've probably gotten all you really needed to know from context.

Which, if you're curious, is that Johnny and his friends bullied Daniel because Daniel "tried to steal Johnny's girlfriend" (not really, they had already broken up, so *shrug*) so Daniel learns karate to defend himself and actually wins. Only it turns out Johnny's sensei cared about winning too much and was mean to Johnny so that's where most of Johnny's traumas/problems on CK come from, and besides, he never had a healthy/sane paternal figure as a role model to begin with.


----------



## ValyceNegative (Sep 14, 2022)

Oh it's okay, I did watch the movies as a kid so I know the general plot and the rivarlies/ who's who now.
By "never cared" I mean I never understood they were a big deal or worthy of recieving a dedicared series later on, so when it was first announced I felt it was yet another low quality product powered by nostalgia. 

In the end though, it looks like people involved really care about the product and have good ideas for the episodes, that was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Byrus (Sep 25, 2022)

"Don't hug me, I'm scared" recently made a comeback with a new tv series and it's really awesome! Unfortunately, I think it's a bit difficult to watch it outside of the UK, so i havent' seen as much hype around it as it should be getting... Hopefully that will change, though. I just love goofy, surreal horror.


----------



## Herbe (Sep 25, 2022)

Byrus said:


> "Don't hug me, I'm scared" recently made a comeback with a new tv series and it's really awesome! Unfortunately, I think it's a bit difficult to watch it outside of the UK, so i havent' seen as much hype around it as it should be getting... Hopefully that will change, though. I just love goofy, surreal horror.


yeah its awesome i just finished it today!!!! had to use a VPN about it though


----------

